# Traditions Kentucky Rifle



## nhancedsvt

I am seriously considering getting into a more traditional style of blackpowder hunting this year and have stumbled across the Kentucky rifle made by Traditions. Does anyone have this rifle or know anything about this rifle? Good or bad? It appears to have a decent price tag, but I don't know if it is a good gun to start with. This would not be my first BP gun but it is my first traditional.

Also where would be the best place to shop and get the best deals/service for ordering this gun? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Flintrock

I have not researched this rifle but I can help you on your decision
.
Decide if you prefer patched round ball ( cheaper) or bullets/powerbelt
A fast twist rifle barrel will require a bullet
slow twist requires a patched round ball
.
A medium twist of 1 in 48 will shoot either but not great.

.
once you decide what you want to shoot then narrow down your selection.
.
IF the rifle is at a great price and cost a fortune to shoot then the great deal is not so great.
.
I like the patched round balls.
Bullets can be bought cheap or pour your own,
patching can be purchased from the cloth departmant at walmart
It does not take as much powder to send a ball down range.
.


----------



## dawg2

I got the Traditions Pennsylvania Rifle 50 CAL flintlock.  The first one had a problem and I sent it back, and they sent me a new one.  Everything good so far.  It is a really nice rifle out of the box.  I am sure th Kentucky will be a good rifle too..  Mine is 1:66 so I have to shoot ball, but I wanted "Traditional" all the way.


----------



## nhancedsvt

i am looking to shoot the patched round balls only. i have an inline if i want to shoot the conical loads. it has a twist rate of 1 in 66 so if i am not mistaken that is for round balls right?


----------



## nhancedsvt

dawg2,
do you have any pics of your rifle? how is the wood and finish on it?


----------



## dawg2

nhancedsvt said:


> dawg2,
> do you have any pics of your rifle? how is the wood and finish on it?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=242164

Go to post #4.  It doesn't show the whole rifle, but you will get the idea.  It has a 41" barrel.  It looks good.


----------



## Flintrock

Correct 1 in 66 is for patched round ball.
.
45 or 50  cal or other ??


----------



## nhancedsvt

it is a 50 cal. which is the same as my inline.


----------



## Nicodemus

If a traditional rifle, shootin` traditional loads, is what you want, that one will do just fine. Good choice!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Nicodemus said:


> If a traditional rifle, shootin` traditional loads, is what you want, that one will do just fine. Good choice!



That's exactly what i want!
Other than finding a place to get a rifle, what would you guys suggest i get to go along with it? i have very little things in my "possibles" bag since i shoot an in-line so i will basically need everything.


----------



## Nicodemus

That`s part of the fun of a traditional weapon. You can make, or trade for most of your plunder.  I carry everything I need to maintain, shoot, and clean my rifle, in my riflemans pouch. I have a pic on here somewhere, with all that stuff. If I can`t find it, I`ll take another , so you can see purty much what you need. That way, you can clean the rifle in the field.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Nicodemus said:


> That`s part of the fun of a traditional weapon. You can make, or trade for most of your plunder.  I carry everything I need to maintain, shoot, and clean my rifle, in my riflemans pouch. I have a pic on here somewhere, with all that stuff. If I can`t find it, I`ll take another , so you can see purty much what you need. That way, you can clean the rifle in the field.



thanks Nic! i figure there will be a lot more that i will need with a percussion because all i ever carried was a set of EZ loaders with my inline. Nic if possible when you get the pic could you also tell me what you use things for if that is not too much trouble? thanks for all of the help guys!


----------



## Nicodemus

No trouble at all.

I meant to ask is your rifle a percussion or flintlock? I have two setups myself, one for each.


----------



## nhancedsvt

What i will be getting will be a percussion. i will eventually get a flintlock but i want to start out with a percussion first.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nothin` at all wrong with that. I`ll get you some pics tomorrow evenin`. Congrats on the new rifle!!


----------



## Flintrock

you can use a.490  or a .495 round ball with different thicknesses of patch..
you can  try various combinations to see what shoots best in your rifle.
.
you will be using a number 11 cap. I suggest using real black powder or tripple seven.The other brands tend to have a little delay between the pop of the cap and the ignition.
'


----------



## scambooger

im using pyrodex rs in my kentucky .45 with no problems. seems the GOEX is hard to find around my part of the woods. as far as bullets i like to shoot a conical like the TC maxi hunter, gives a little more bullet mass  than a round ball in my .45 cal and it shoots great in it.


----------



## Flintrock

scambooger said:


> im using pyrodex rs in my kentucky .45 with no problems. seems the GOEX is hard to find around my part of the woods. as far as bullets i like to shoot a conical like the TC maxi hunter, gives a little more bullet mass  than a round ball in my .45 cal and it shoots great in it.



Did not say that pyrodex  would not work. I said it does not ignite as fast and usually has a delay. That is why all the inlines started using the musket cap/209 primer. The type of ball/bullet depends on the barrel twist


----------



## scambooger

and i guess i should've said i havnt had a hang fire or delay fire, that is what i meant. i have a 1 in 66 twist barrel in my kentucky,,,, guess i left that out ,too


----------



## nhancedsvt

i'll probably just shoot triple 7 out of it that way i don't run the risk of having the delay that some folks have when using pyrodex. plus it's more authentic!


----------



## Nicodemus

Here`s the contents of my percussion rifle bag, Short starter, buckskin bag with extra 50 caliber pure lead balls, bottle of rendered bear oil for greasin` patches and wipin` the rifle down, 70 grain antler powder measure, brass capper for percussion caps,  cleanin` jag, patch puller, ball puller, vent pick, spare nipple, nipple wrench, blacksmith made screwdriver, and the buckskin pouch to tote this stuff in. With the stuff shown here, I can shoot the rifle and maintain it as it should be cared for. And it`s light and easy to carry.


----------



## fish30523

That's the most equipped possible bag I have ever seen Nic have you ever tried bees wax and talla for patch grease I got the recipe from a guy in the blueridge mountain men shooting club it works pretty good


----------



## Sutallee

nhancedsvt -

Nicodemus suggested that I I offer any advice that I might have in your search for a flintlock rifle.  Nic kindly  gives me more credit than I deserve in this respect.

I have no experience with Traditions, but they seem to be pretty popular.  You might also look at Lyman and Thompson Center.  I know that T/C is well known for their excellent customer service.  www.trackofthewolf.com usually has all three in stock and has good pictures on their site.  

I would suggest that for deer, the 50 through 62 calibers would work best.  Patched round balls lose energy quickly and the more power that you start with, the more power you will have further out.  A 45 will kill deer at shorter ranges, but you need more power further out. 

Whatever rifle that you chose, you need to work hard at learning how to shoot and care for it, as it will be nothing like anything that you have shot before.  The difference between people who like black powder and those who don't is the willingness to work at learning it. 

I would strongly encourage you to visit 

http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com 

for advice on choosing a rifle.  This the best source on the web for traditional black powder shooting, and the people there were very helpful to me.

With regard to hanging fire on a flintlock, that most often is a function of the quality of the lock, the cleanliness and condition of the rifle, how well the lock is tuned, and how the rifle is loaded and primed.  All else being equal, Goex will  be quicker and more reliable in a flintlock than Pyrdex and 777 becaue it will touch off with weaker sparks and at lower temperatures.  Because I have no experience with cap lock rifles, I can't speak about what works best with them. 

Please let me know if I can be of any help.

Regards.
Sutallee


----------



## Rockin Kgin

Nic,
What's in the bottle?


----------



## Rockin Kgin

Nic, disregard my last!  I just need to learn how to READ!!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Nic, that is some nice stuuf you've got there. i don't think i am quite as crafty as you ar though so i may have to take the easy way ou and buy some stuff to start with. 
does anyone know of some good places to buy muzzleloader accesories (bags, powder horns, tools, etc.) that are as close to traditional as possible? i'm not real partial to the plastic stuff. it just lacks the heritage and personality that a traditional smokepole should have. thanks for all of yall's help too!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Track of the Wolf has some stuff you might like.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(j2qvxlvr2cygagepmhxvoiiu))/Index.aspx


----------



## nhancedsvt

thanks for the link tv racin fan. i've seen where they sell guns but i will check out their other items as well.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Dixie Gun Works also has stuff you may like.

http://www.dixiegun.com/


----------



## dave535

if you ever go to marietta ga deer creek on fairgrounds st has everthing you need and more goex powder as well there is also a deer creek in indiana phone#765-525-6181 you can call and request a catalog they have good prices on guns and accessories i bought a cheep cva flintlock for 165.00 last year it shoots good


----------

